# Nightmare before halloween



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Never thought i would ever plow this early and see the amount of tree damage in my area. It was def worse then the hurricane. Really thought it was not going to be a big deal. When the rain change to snow 7 hours earlier then forcast, i knew we would be in for somthing interesting. Keep in mind i was cutting grass the day before and double cutting aloty of lawns......We are also having a very late fall here, so alot of leaves are still on the trees...ended up with 5 inches and lost power for 24 hrs.......glad i did not lose it for longer....


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Truck did great, plus my worn out tires seem not to be a problem with the slushy snow and warm ground temps. Blew a headlight out during the night and also a strobe....very annoying to plow with one headlight.....


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

more pics


----------



## Plowman52 (Oct 3, 2009)

looks like fun....


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

damage


----------



## toby4492 (Dec 28, 2005)

Nice pix Tim :waving:


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

more....


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

toby4492;1336133 said:


> Nice pix Tim :waving:


Thanks Tom:salute:


----------



## DodgerFan (Jan 3, 2010)

Great pic's! I can't believe the trees...we're not talking about some large branches or trees coming down


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

DodgerFan;1336140 said:


> Great pic's! I can't believe the trees...we're not talking about some large branches or trees coming down


yeah it was def a crazy day...thanks for the comments...


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Looking good Tim. sucks when winter comes and the trees arnt ready.


----------



## Glenn Lawn Care (Sep 28, 2009)

The last time we got snow here on Halloween was in 1991 I believe... and it was a blizzard, I don't remember it cuz I was only 3 years old!


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Looks like mostly Pear trees took the damage. Not surprised as they tend to hold their leaves on the longest.

Wouldn't be surprised if most of them were Bradford Pears.

....


----------



## DodgerFan (Jan 3, 2010)

1991 for Iowa also & it was a Blizzard just nasty with the tree's and Ice on then the snow. Though can't remember how much snow we got. & I was not 3 unfortunatly


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

I know where that is, lol Union NJ. Not far from me, great pics, Nice truck, How do you like the Fisher V-blade? looks great!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I don't want to here you for the next 5 years telling us about the surprise snow storm of 2011 in NJ!


----------



## DeVries (Nov 27, 2007)

Must feel wierd plowing snow with green leaves on the trees still.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

DeVries;1336256 said:


> Must feel wierd plowing snow with green leaves on the trees still.


Timmy figured out that if he took the landscape trailer off first ,he could plow faster.Thumbs Up


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Great pics! I see money everywhere!


----------



## Len90 (Jan 16, 2009)

Awesome pictures Tim! Good to see you still have the Catena lots out there. Definitely a crazy storm with the cutoff line between rain and snow being right over the area. Did you happen to catch any of the state plowing? Kind of wondering what they used as I don't think many of the state contractors had their plow mounts put on for the season.


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

Great pics Tim. Erik forwarded me a few of them on Saturday. If the only bad thing that happened to you was your light and strobe, you came out good!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Len90;1336309 said:


> Awesome pictures Tim! Good to see you still have the Catena lots out there. Definitely a crazy storm with the cutoff line between rain and snow being right over the area. Did you happen to catch any of the state plowing? Kind of wondering what they used as I don't think many of the state contractors had their plow mounts put on for the season.


Thanks.....for the recorded those are not my accounts. I sub this storm as my accounts down in Monmouth had little snow. It look like the gsp was using there own trucks. I did get a picture and will post tomorrow. On my way back from union I saw all the sub contractors in the rest area by clark. By that time the gsp was down to slush/ wet pavement.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Predicting snow in Oct. Works 60% of the time every time ron.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

I feel your pain Timmy lol, Glad you made it out with no real problems.


----------



## pheasantfarmer (Nov 20, 2009)

Glenn Lawn Care;1336182 said:


> The last time we got snow here on Halloween was in 1991 I believe... and it was a blizzard, I don't remember it cuz I was only 3 years old!


yup I was 5 months old in the hospital for open heart surgery....my mom was actually happy it snowed cause then i had to stay longer at the hospital just in case something happened.

good work and have a safe year. yeah its amazing to see all that snow with all the green trees....almost looks photo-shopped


----------



## ChiTahoe (Oct 5, 2011)

Glad you were ready to work.


----------



## wolfmobile8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Nice pics. that storm was crazy there I must have drove under so many trees and they were down everywhere still can't believe it happened. That snow was heavy wet cement to push.


----------



## DuraBird02 (Oct 26, 2011)

Nice pics! Very jealous, now i am really anxious to get out and plow this year!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

f250man;1336159 said:


> Looking good Tim. sucks when winter comes and the trees arnt ready.


Thanks steve.......yeah it was double dipping with cutting grass and plowing


Glenn Lawn Care;1336182 said:


> The last time we got snow here on Halloween was in 1991 I believe... and it was a blizzard, I don't remember it cuz I was only 3 years old!


Yeah it def going to be a while if i ever see this again......weather heads are saying it was a 1 in 100 year storm........


White Gardens;1336185 said:


> Looks like mostly Pear trees took the damage. Not surprised as they tend to hold their leaves on the longest.
> 
> Wouldn't be surprised if most of them were Bradford Pears.
> 
> ....


There was alot more tree's down, i just thought the bradford pears was a good shot. The trees are here have really taken a hit with the snow and hurricane a few months back.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

DodgerFan;1336186 said:


> 1991 for Iowa also & it was a Blizzard just nasty with the tree's and Ice on then the snow. Though can't remember how much snow we got. & I was not 3 unfortunatly


lol.......im 25 (not alot of years experince) and the earliest i remember my father plowing was thanksgiving day......i think that was back in 89.......



ken643;1336222 said:


> I know where that is, lol Union NJ. Not far from me, great pics, Nice truck, How do you like the Fisher V-blade? looks great!


Yeah did not get much snow down in my area, so i work with my old boss. Just so happen i was on my old route, should have stop by...I love the fisher v......plus the 8.5 was abig step up from my 7.5 rd. Althought scoop mode was really not getting it done with this slushy snow. Did you end up plowing?


grandview;1336235 said:


> I don't want to here you for the next 5 years telling us about the surprise snow storm of 2011 in NJ!


So the people rather hear about the great lake effect band of oct 1967?



DeVries;1336256 said:


> Must feel wierd plowing snow with green leaves on the trees still.


Yeah it was a bit confusing....plus hearing the trees snap was a bit haunting



Brian Young;1336291 said:


> Great pics! I see money everywhere!


Great way to put it Brian, the snow has pretty much all melted but its still snowing in so many ways. payup


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Pushin 2 Please;1336417 said:


> Great pics Tim. Erik forwarded me a few of them on Saturday. If the only bad thing that happened to you was your light and strobe, you came out good!


lol....yeah he kept asking me was i going to put my plow on, and i was like i doubt it. I did not really think it would stick.....then when it started sticking around noon, i was oh boy...it was def a nice little storm to make some money.



WilliamOak;1336437 said:


> Predicting snow in Oct. Works 60% of the time every time ron.


that does not make anysense...lmao



THEGOLDPRO;1336592 said:


> I feel your pain Timmy lol, Glad you made it out with no real problems.


Thanks Ben....hope you made out okay....sorry if you try to called after we last spoke, my phone **** the bed right when i hung up with you. 


pheasantfarmer;1336603 said:


> yup I was 5 months old in the hospital for open heart surgery....my mom was actually happy it snowed cause then i had to stay longer at the hospital just in case something happened.
> 
> good work and have a safe year. yeah its amazing to see all that snow with all the green trees....almost looks photo-shopped


Thanks again for the comments, have safe year also


ChiTahoe;1336634 said:


> Glad you were ready to work.


Thanks, have a great year


wolfmobile8;1336734 said:


> Nice pics. that storm was crazy there I must have drove under so many trees and they were down everywhere still can't believe it happened. That snow was heavy wet cement to push.


Yeah it def was cement, but clean up nice with the warm ground temps....How did ur brother like the vee?


DuraBird02;1336787 said:


> Nice pics! Very jealous, now i am really anxious to get out and plow this year!


Thanks....im realy anxious to plow again...lol


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Len90;1336309 said:


> Awesome pictures Tim! Good to see you still have the Catena lots out there. Definitely a crazy storm with the cutoff line between rain and snow being right over the area. Did you happen to catch any of the state plowing? Kind of wondering what they used as I don't think many of the state contractors had their plow mounts put on for the season.


Here is the only picture i have len.....Thanks for ur kind comments


----------



## Len90 (Jan 16, 2009)

Looks like two of the three ten wheelers that are kept by the Raritan toll plaza. I visited those trucks in 2010 when they were brand new. Not the most legal thing to do but definitely worth the quick picture 

Are you still around Holmdel Road? Haven't caught your truck out there in what feels like months.


----------

